

Ask HN: Can you use Tor for *all* your personal browsing while on Google Fiber? - webmaven


======
lucb1e
Why not? You'll encounter a lot of censorship from not being able to join most
IRC servers to not being able to check in on your flight because the website
blocks Tor users, but sure you can if you want to, regardless of the ISP.

Isn't that the whole point, being able to connect to information regardless of
your physical location or ISP?

------
geographomics
Yes but I think you'd be better off using it to anonymously purchase a VPS in
your desired country of exit. Then set that VPS up to run a web proxy on a
secured hidden service, and perform your personal browsing via it.

That way - assuming that the VPS provider is trustworthy - you get to avoid
the ever-present malicious exit node operators, and websites that refuse
service to Tor exit node users. While still making your browsing data
untappable via Google Fibre, and dissociating your IP address from the VPS IP
address.

The only downside is that your behaviour is not masked by those of hundreds of
other Tor users as you only have your own VPS as an exit point.

------
ksherlock
Yes. Your endpoint is liable to be in another country, so sites that sniff
that might be affected (google defaulting the german, some youtube videos not
playing because they don't have play rights in Vietnam, etc). Google also
likes throwing captchas at in case you're a bot. And if you login to gmail,
they'll assume you're being hacked and text you about it.

Actually, aside from google properties, I've only seen a couple sites respond
negatively to tor (slashdot and some blog that banned everyone from even
seeing content based on a spam block list of some sort)

------
infra178
I wouldn't try to buy anything with a credit card while using Tor. Many online
businesses, especially ones with high fraud risk like hosting companies, will
reject your payment if you're using a proxy. The company I used to work for
would suspend your account until you sent in a picture of a government issued
photo ID. If you didn't within 48 hours, they would close the account and
you'd have to wait five business days for the refund.

Bitcoin should be fine though.

------
mercnet
Yes you could. However, the speeds you get depend on the TOR exit nodes
bandwidth. I have seen 0.2 to 5 Mbps when using TOR.

